# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  مدن تستقبل الربيع بالبهجة والألوان

## دموع الغصون

للربيع بريقه الخاص في كل مدن العالم. 

إنه الفصل الذي تستعيد فيه الطبيعة شبابها، فترتدي زيّها الملوّن لتعكس روحها على سكّان المدن فيحتفلون معها بفصل الشباب. 

خمس مدن أوروبية لكل واحدة منها طريقتها في الاحتفال بالربيع.



الربيع في أمستردام الهولندية ومتاهة ألوان التوليب
تكشف أمستردام مع قدوم الربيع وجهًا آخر من تألقها، إذ تكتسي بالملايين من أنواع الزهور لا سيما التوليب الذي يجتاح شوارع المدينة وأزقتها وأحياءها. 

فرغم أن هذه المدينة تحضن كل روائع الفن والهندسة المعمارية ودور الأزياء والمقاهي، فإن زهرة التوليب تكون نجمة الربيع التي تخطف الأنظار. 

فمن المعروف ان أمستردام هي المدينة التي يحلو التجوال فيها إما سيرًا على القدمين وإما التنقل على الدراجة الهوائية، كي لا يفوّت الواحد منا أيًا من معالمها، فقنواتها المائية تراقص مراكب بيوت زُينت بأصص الزهور، والمتاحف المتناثرة أينما كان تضج بالزوّار.
وخلال الربيع لا يمكن تفويت زيارة حديقة كوكنهوف المعروفة عالميًا، فخلال هذا الفصل تحضن الحديقة الملايين من زهرة التوليب وغيرها من الأزهار البصلية، فتكون المكان الأمثل للإبتعاد عن ضوضاء أمستردام والحركة التي لا تهدأ. 
تفتح الحديقة أبوابها خلال فصل الربيع مدة شهرين فقط، أما أفضل توقيت للإستمتاع بألوان الزهور وأعدادها الهائلة فيكون من منتصف آذار/ مارس إلى منتصف نيسان/ أبريل.
قطار التوليب في امستردام



شفايتز Schwyz في سويسرا واحتفال الكرز
بين بحيرة المقاطعات الأربع وبحيرة لورز Lauerz تقع بلدة شفايتز السويسرية التي يكتسي ريفها عند قدوم فصل الربيع بلون براعم أشجار الكرز الزهرية، فتحتفل البلدة بموسم الكرز على طريقتها جاذبة آلاف السيّاح من أنحاء العالم للإستمتاع بمناخ نقي ومشاركة السكان احتفالاتهم الربيعية. 
وشفايتز موطن السكّين السويسرية التي توضع في الجيب، وتصنع يوميًا 25000 سكين فلاعجب أن يطلق عليها اسم وادي سويسرا للسكاكين Swiss Knife Valley تضم المدينة العديد من المعالم التي تروي تاريخ سويسرا.
وما على زائر البلدة خلال الربيع سوى التجوال بينها والإستمتاع بالجمال الطبيعي المتلاحم مع الإبداع التاريخي ليعيش إجازة ربيعية مفعمة بالألوان.
صور من شفايتز










احتفال الربيع يبدأ بعيد «الفالاس» في فالنسيا الإسبانية
تحتفل مدينة فالنسيا الإسبانية بقدوم الربيع بعيد فالاس the Fallas الذي ينظم سنويًا بدءًا من التاسع عشر من آذار/مارس حين تزدحم المدينة بعروض شارع مدهشة أبطالها مجسمات كرتونية متقنة الصنع تمثل شخصيات أسطورية و مشاهير السينما والسياسة نينوت Les ninots.

وقبل ذروة الإحتفال يمكن الزائرين حضور العديد من المسرحيات والنشاطات خصوصًا الألعاب النارية التي تطلق يوميًا قرب فندق المدينة وتعرف بماسكليتاس. 

وينتهي الإحتفال بعيد الفالاس بحدث «كريما» حيث تحرق المجسمات الكرتونية، وبعد أن يطلب من المشاركين التصويت وإنقاذ أجمل مجسم شارك في الإحتفال من النار.
صور من الاحتفال








الربيع في براغ عاصمة تشيكيا يستقبل بالمهرجانات الموسيقية
تستقبل براغ عاصمة تشيكيا الربيع بعذوبة فريدة تحاكي نهر فلتافا الذي تنبسط على ضفتيه. فهي مدينة الأديب فرانز كافكا الذي قال عنها: «براغ مدينة لا يمكن الانعتاق من سحرها».
والسحر في هذه المدينة تتغير ألوانه مع تبدل الفصول فتستقبل ربيعها بمهرجانات موسيقية تصدح في أرجائها، لتدخل زائرها إلى متاهة من التاريخ المتناثر في أرجائها بأبهة وألوان موسيقية تطرب لها الأسماع في مهرجانات تقام في مسارح فخمة تحمل أسماء مشاهير الموسيقى التشيكيين مثل صالة سمينتانا في دار البلدية، ودفوراك في رودولفينوم، والصالة الإسبانية في قصر براغ أو حديقة والنشتاين. 
وخلال المهرجان تنظم مباراة دولية للموسيقى يستفيد منها الموسيقيون الشباب من عازفين ومؤلفين الذين لم تتح لهم بعد فرصة في مجالهم.
صور من براغ





الربيع في برلين عاصمة ألمانيا يبدأ بنهر شبري
للربيع في برلين عاصمة ألمانيا نكهته الخاصة، فمع بداية نيسان/ أبريل تبدو متنزهات المدينة العامة مزدحمة بالزائرين الذين يفترشونها للإستمتاع بشمس الربيع الدافئة، وتتلاعب الدراجات الهوائية بين شوراع المدينة وحدائقها، وتخرج المقاهي طاولاتها إلى الأرصفة لتسمح لروادها بالاستفادة من دفء المناخ بعد شتاء طويل قارس.
وعند ضفة نهر شبري Spree يفتح حوض السباحة «أرينا» فضاءه لرواد السباحة معلنًا قدوم الصيف قريبًا، فيما يفضل بعض رواد السمرة التمدد على رماله والاستمتاع بزرقة النهر، ويقوم هواة الرياضات المائية بممارسة هواياتهم. 
في الربيع تتحول برلين إلى مدينة مشاة ودراجات هوائية كل سكانها يريدون الاستفادة من الفضاء الأزرق بنسماته الدافئة وهي تداعب المتنزهات العامة بأشجارها العملاقة ومرجها الأخضر. 
حتى المعالم التاريخية تستعيد ألقها فتستقبل زوارها لتدخلهم في ربيع التاريخ.
صور من برلين

----------


## علاء سماره

فعلا مدن وربيع اكثر من رائع في هذه المدن
يعطيكي العافيه دموع

----------


## بسمه

سبحان الله ما اجمل الطبيعه ..  :SnipeR (69):  
بس  قطار التوليب في امستردام بععـــــقــــد

----------


## دموع الغصون

علاء & بسمة 
مشكورين على المرور والتعليقات الجميلة

----------


## &روان&

يسلمو دموع مواضيعك هاي الايام ملونة وهاي احلى شي
الوناتها بتجنن

----------


## محمد العزام

احتفاليات مميزة بقدوم الربيع 
وخاصة بامستردام خاصة انها مصدر العالم في الزهور 

مشكورة دموع في جمال انتقائك للموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

يارب كل ايامك احلى واحلى يا روان 
وتكون حياتك ملونة بالفرح والسعادة 

بالطبع محمد مافي متل امستردام و الربيع هناك 
بشكرك كتير على المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع اكثر من رائع ومليء بالألوان والبهجة .. الله يسلم ايديكِ دموع ويعطيكِ الف عافية ..
*

----------


## (dodo)

حلو كثير والله 
ناس بتجهز لحتى تستقبل الربيع وتنبسط وناس 
بتجهز للمسيرات والاعتصامات 
مشكورة دموووع

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعافيك هدوء 

شايفه يا دودو 

لهيك نحنا مابدنا ربيع بس هو بده يانا 

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## اليتيم العماني

شكرا على هذه اللفتة الطيبة .

----------

